# Time to change my Brakes..



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good site to order brake rotors and pads for a decent price? Quality is a big thing for me when it comes to brakes. Being that it's one of the most important safety systems in a car.. All my local auto stores don't have the rotors in stock and they're charging an arm and a leg to get it shipped here. I know I'm in hawaii and alll, but dayyyyum! Shipping is always a killer. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site to order brake rotors and pads for a decent price? Quality is a big thing for me when it comes to brakes. Being that it's one of the most important safety systems in a car.. All my local auto stores don't have the rotors in stock and they're charging an arm and a leg to get it shipped here. I know I'm in hawaii and alll, but dayyyyum! Shipping is always a killer. Any help is appreciated


I would just go to a GM dealership and replace with stock, since ur in Hawaii, unless ur an extremist like me...

Personaly i cant use the stock Front brakes of the Cruze, so i suggest changing for a BBK.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I just ordered Centric premium rotors and Akebono ceramic pads - hope to install them in the upcoming weekends. A setup I've used in the past on other cars and really liked it, and one that others have recommended on the Cruze as well.

Should be a good setup for a stock car, and hopefully will dissipate heat a lot better than the stock configuration.

RockAuto has a pretty good slew of options to pick from.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I feel like if I go to the dealer I would get ripped off for cheap parts. I might try rockauto.. My cruze's brakes started sqeaking a year after I bought the car which was new.. I don't wanna buy another set and it'll start doing the same thing. I guess I can say I'm a perfectionist. Every little noise squeak or click irritates me lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I feel like if I go to the dealer I would get ripped off for cheap parts. I might try rockauto.. My cruze's brakes started sqeaking a year after I bought the car which was new.. I don't wanna buy another set and it'll start doing the same thing. I guess I can say I'm a perfectionist. Every little noise squeak or click irritates me lol.


Some chirps from the front wheels when the brakes are applied (kinda sounds like crickets), or full on squealing? If it's just chirping, that's the caliper slide pins in need of some grease - Syl-Glide worked well for me.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

It's more like a chirping sound. Only really happens when I'm stepping on the brake at lower speeds. Would lubricating it make the noise go away?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> It's more like a chirping sound. Only really happens when I'm stepping on the brake at lower speeds. Would lubricating it make the noise go away?


That's it! Yeah, that's just the slides. If your brakes otherwise work OK, don't bother replacing them.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> That's it! Yeah, that's just the slides. If your brakes otherwise work OK, don't bother replacing them.


Yeah they're great other than that. I didn't know it was such an easy fix! While I have the caliper apart I might as well spray it red to compliment the black. Thanks for the help! I'll probably take it apart tomorrow and see if that works. You just saved me some money!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> That's it! Yeah, that's just the slides. If your brakes otherwise work OK, don't bother replacing them.


You should ear the noises my Brakes make, lol, you wouldnt like it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Poje said:


> You should ear the noises my Brakes make, lol, you wouldnt like it.


You could hear my Volvo from 2 blocks away when I first got it (it needed shims).

You run racing semi-metallics? :tongue:


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

It irritates me when the brakes squeak. Even if it's not mine! But I just laugh and think to myself, this guy needs new brakes hahaha. Don't semi metallic brakes need to be warmed up before they work properly? Meaning when you first start driving your car, you won't have brakes :shocked:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Racing ceramics usually. 

Daily driver ceramics (like the Cruze OEM) don't bite as well as semi metallics but still get the job done with longer life and less dust. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You could hear my Volvo from 2 blocks away when I first got it (it needed shims).
> 
> You run racing semi-metallics? :tongue:


12'' ZZP + This : "Hawk HP Plus utilizes a unique Ferro-Carbon, high-tech friction material that was developed and manufactured for sport driving in autocross, Solo II and “track day” applications."


----------

